# صلو كل حين ولا تملوا !!!!!



## KERO KINGOOO (8 ديسمبر 2005)

*صلو كل حين ولا تملوا !!!!!*

فى العهد القديم ربنا اعطى الشعب الوصايا كلها راجع سفر التثنيه لكن وصيه واحده لم يعطيهم وهى الصلاه , الشعب قال  لربنا احنا هانفز كل اللى انت هاتقول عليه يعنى هاينفزو مشيئته 
لكن القديسيين والانبياء فى العهد القديم وصلو للنقطه دى انهم يصلوا ويطلبوا من ربنا من غير ما يطلب منهم صلاه زى ابونا ابراهيم وقت اما ربنا كان عاوز يحرق سدوم وعموره 
 "و انصرف الرجال من هناك و ذهبوا نحو سدوم و اما ابراهيم فكان لم يزل قائما امام الرب فتقدم ابراهيم و قال افتهلك البار مع الاثيم"(تك22:18-23) 
فكان لم يزل قائما امام الرب حتى بعد ما ربنا مشى هو والملاكين فضل امام الرب بيصلى عشان سدوم وعموره ومش عاوزو يحصل خراب وفضل يطلب من ربنا بلجاجه وينزل فى عدد الابرار لحد ما وصلوا لعشره 
, ربنا كان عارف ابراهيم يقصد مين ابراهيم كان عاوز ينجى لوط واسرته عشان كده ربنا انقذ لوط وهو الوحيد اللى طلع بار من اجل لجاجة ابراهيم "فقال الرب هل اخفي عن ابراهيم ما انا فاعله"(تك17:18) ربنا ماقلش عبدى ابراهيم قال عن ابراهيم عشان الصلة اللى وصلها ابراهيم بسبب الصلاه
حتى عبد ابراهيم كبير بيته اتعلم من ابراهيم الصلاه  "و قال ايها الرب اله سيدي ابراهيم يسر لي اليوم و اصنع لطفا الى سيدي ابراهيم* 13  ها انا واقف على عين الماء و بنات اهل المدينة خارجات ليستقين ماء* 14  فليكن ان الفتاة التي اقول لها اميلي جرتك لاشرب فتقول اشرب و انا اسقي جمالك ايضا هي التي عينتها لعبدك اسحق و بها اعلم انك صنعت لطفا الى سيدي"(تك12:24-14)
وهو بيختار زوجه لاسحق ابن ابراهيم وفى كتير من امثال الصلاه فى العهد القديم

فى العهد الجديد بنلاقى المسيح نفسه صلاه بيعلم تلاميذه كيفية الصلاه ويصلوا ازاى ويقولوا ايه 
السيد المسيح قال امثله على الصلاه زى مثل قاضى الظلم "كان في مدينة قاض لا يخاف الله و لا يهاب انسانا* 3  و كان في تلك المدينة ارملة و كانت تاتي اليه قائلة انصفني من خصمي* 4  و كان لا يشاء الى زمان و لكن بعد ذلك قال في نفسه و ان كنت لا اخاف الله و لا اهاب انسانا* 5  فاني لاجل ان هذه الارملة تزعجني انصفها لئلا تاتي دائما فتقمعني"(لو2:18-5)
ومثل تانى صديق نصف الليل "من منكم يكون له صديق و يمضي اليه نصف الليل و يقول له يا صديق اقرضني ثلاثة ارغفة* 6  لان صديقا لي جاءني من سفر و ليس لي ما اقدم له* 7  فيجيب ذلك من داخل و يقول لا تزعجني الباب مغلق الان و اولادي معي في الفراش لا اقدر ان اقوم و اعطيك* 8  اقول لكم و ان كان لا يقوم و يعطيه لكونه صديقه فانه من اجل لجاجته يقوم و يعطيه قدر ما يحتاج"(لو5:11-8)
مثل اخر"و اذا امراة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت اليه قائلة ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود ابنتي مجنونة جدا* 23  فلم يجبها بكلمة فتقدم تلاميذه و طلبوا اليه قائلين اصرفها لانها تصيح وراءنا* 24  فاجاب و قال لم ارسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة* 25  فاتت و سجدت له قائلة يا سيد اعني* 26  فاجاب و قال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين و يطرح للكلاب* 27  فقالت نعم يا سيد والكلاب ايضا تاكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها* 28  حينئذ اجاب يسوع و قال لها يا امراة عظيم ايمانك ليكن لك كما تريدين فشفيت ابنتها من تلك الساعة"(تك22:15-28)

المسيح قال"كل من يسال ياخذ و من يطلب يجد "
ماراسحق بيقول ان الانسان لما بيقف ويصلى فى مخدعه من اجل طلبه او نوال فضيله بعد لما بيخرج من المخدع العقل بيكون شغال وكل فكره هو نوال هذه الفضيله هى دى الصلاه بلجاجه هى دى الصلاه كل حين

فى تشبيه صعب عن الصلاه 

الجزار لما بيدى العظمه لكلب الكلب بياخدها ويمشى لكن بعد كده مش بيرضه يديله عظم عشان يستنى معاه شويه 
لما بنطلب من ربنا حاجه ربنا بيأخرها علينا عشان نفضل معاه اكبر وقت هو ممكن يدينا اللى عاوزينه لكن بناخد اللى عاوزينه ونمشى ربنا مش عاوز كده ربنا عاوزنا نفضل معاه


----------



## antoon refaat (9 ديسمبر 2005)

الصلاه بجد حلوه بس ياريت  تكون من جوه نفس الانسان مش شعارات وبس


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

كويس  انك عارف يا انطون ان اصلاة لازم تكون من القلب


----------

